# Accucraft Deadline



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Knowing that some of you sparkies don't read the Live Steam forum, I thought you might like to check the Accucraft March 31 Deadline thread, especially if you are waiting for the electric version of the DSP&P 2-8-0 or EBT #12 2-8-2, or the D&RGW Spreader OV*.*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been awaiting the Gauge 1 Hudson since it was announced in October 2006.  I might well be dead by the time it is sent to my grieving widow....

I KNOW it had to have the boiler re-designed, and the tender front, and the tender top, and the cab-sides, as well as many other things, but I'm beginning to form the opinion that if it had needed so much doing to it to make it right, perhaps they should have delayed the announcement a year or two.

Or three.

It will be nice when it turns up, eventually, I guess.  I was one of the first to order mine, too, the day it was announced - mine will be #41.

Maybe my grand-daughter will see it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

My EBT #12 is a Christmas present from my wife for 2006, so don't feel too bad.


----------

